# Primarch Models. With a twist.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Found these guys on fb. I think I might collect these as companions to the FW I (eventually) intend on getting. I think you'll be able to figure out who they are.










































http://cadwallon.com/shop/chibi-primarch/lem-of-chibiprims-detail


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

i gotta get me some of those. they're awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

This is soooo wrong but soo right. I don't usually like this chibi shit but these might be an exception. Russ in particular is freaking hilarious.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

:thank_you: this is just a golden news.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

They also have some pretty cool true scale soviet themed marines on there. The sawed off shotgun and PPsh bolters are great looking.


















http://cadwallon.com/shop/legendarion-miniatures/soviet-space-marine-blacksmiths-victory-detail


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Don't look now.. but I can see the black Thunderhawks of the Adeptus Bueracritem approaching with their legalhammers prepped.

That said however, these are pretty cool. Normally I hate chibi... I'd love to see the other primarchs like this.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

:rofl:

Vulcan is probably my pick for the best, they are all hilarious though:laugh:


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

Now we just need the full set.

These are awesome.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Has anyone ordered from this company before? I'd like to get those primarch models, but I'm leery about ordering from Russia.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

They also have other strange stuff apparently . . . 60mm/inquisitor display battle sister.











And apparently also a Ragnar Blackmane.











And a Vulkan model


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I love Chibi-tarion


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

i always think the model for vulkan can be use for 
Tu'Shan


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

What scale is that Vulkan? It's probably the best 3rd party Primarch I've seen.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> What scale is that Vulkan? It's probably the best 3rd party Primarch I've seen.


Th site makes special mention of the strange battle sister being 60mm, so I would presume that the primarchs are . . . heroic scale+


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Will definitely be buying these up. I hope they make the rest of the primarchs and have them up for sale long enough for me to snatch them all up before GW's legal team shits on their parade.


----------



## Durant (Aug 24, 2011)

Angelus Censura said:


> ... before GW's legal team shits on their parade.


They will be itching for a win after the "snuffles the space marine" fiasco (whatever it was called). :grin:

Bad PR on GW part IMO.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Durant said:


> They will be itching for a win after the "snuffles the space marine" fiasco (whatever it was called). :grin:
> 
> Bad PR on GW part IMO.


Didn't hear about that one haha - been out of the wargames loop for about 2 years and just started looking at models to buy again yesterday. Already planned how to spend my next few paychecks I think haha. WTF was "snuffles the space marine"? Lol.


----------

